# [solved] make menuconfig geht nicht

## Yonathan

hallo.

ich wollte grade in meinem kernel was nachschauen, gehe also zu diesem zweck in /usr/src/linux und schreibe ein 

```
make menuconfig
```

als ausgabe erhalte ich:

```
/bin/sh: line 0: cd: /Kernel/2.6.11-gentoo-r11: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

Makefile:105: *** output directory "/Kernel/2.6.11-gentoo-r11" does not exist.  Schluss.
```

hat jemand eine ahnung, was mir das sagen soll??? es stimmt wohl, dass es weder den ordner noch die datei oder was auch immer das sein soll nicht existieren, aber das tuen sie bei version -r6 auch nicht O_o

lg. yona

----------

## Christoph Schnauß

/usr/src/linux ist ein Link. Der zeigt bei dir offensichtlich auf ein Ziel, das nicht (mehr) existiert. Du kannst ihn ganz einfach löschern und neu anlegen.

----------

## Yonathan

doch tut er:

```
randir src # ls -l

insgesamt 2

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root   23 15. Jun 16:30 linux -> linux-2.6.11-gentoo-r11

drwxr-xr-x  19 root root 1312 15. Jun 17:05 linux-2.6.11-gentoo-r11

drwxr-xr-x  19 root root 1280 24. Jun 13:10 linux-2.6.11-gentoo-r6

```

yona

----------

## Christoph Schnauß

 *Yonathan wrote:*   

> lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root   23 15. Jun 16:30 linux -> linux-2.6.11-gentoo-r11

 

In deinem ersten posting hattest du geschrieben:

```
directory "/Kernel/2.6.11-gentoo-r11" does not exist
```

Und /Kernel/2.6.11-gentoo-r11 ist etwas völlig anderes als /usr/src/linux-2.6.11-gentoo-r11.

Christoph S.

----------

## Yonathan

 *Christoph Schnauß wrote:*   

> /usr/src/linux ist ein Link. Der zeigt bei dir offensichtlich auf ein Ziel, das nicht (mehr) existiert. Du kannst ihn ganz einfach löschern und neu anlegen.

 

hier hast du aber von diesem link gesprochen.... welchen link meinst du jetzt denn nun genau??? seit wann wird /usr/src/linux auf irgendwas mit Kernel gelinkt???

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

Also entweder erstellst du halt dieses /Kernel Verzeichnis und machst darin einen Link auf das aktuelle /usr/src/linux-xxx Verzeichnis oder aber du sicherst dir kurz deine .config weg, machst ein make depclean, kopierst die .config wieder hinein und machst dann ein make menuconfig.

Und wenn das alles nicht klappt....

```
cp .config /nach/irgendwo/hin/

cd ..

emerge --unmerge gentoo-sources

rm -r linux-xxx

emerge gentoo-sources

cd linux-xxx

cp /nach/irgendwo/hin/.config .

make menuconfig
```

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## Yonathan

habe alles gemacht, was da oben stand, aber den fehler bekomme ich nach wie vor  :Shocked:   :Sad: 

wie genau legt man den link an? 

das verzeichnis erstellen ist ja net so schwer: 

mkdir Kernel

aber wie lege ich in dem verzeichnis dann den link auf die /usr/src/linux-2.6.11-gentoo-r11 an?

yona

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *Yonathan wrote:*   

> wie genau legt man den link an?
> 
> [...]
> 
> aber wie lege ich in dem verzeichnis dann den link auf die /usr/src/linux-2.6.11-gentoo-r11 an?
> ...

 

```
man ln
```

 ist dein Freund.

```
ln -s /usr/src/linux-2.6.11-gentoo-r11 /Kernel/2.6.11-gentoo-r11
```

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## Rüpel

ich würde mich eher mal fragen, woher dieses komische /Kernel da kommt.

gibt 

```
grep -r '\/Kernel' /usr/src/linux/*
```

 darüber aufschluss?

----------

## Yonathan

sry, aber irgendwie stehe ich hier heute auf dem schlauch  :Sad: 

habe diesen mysteriösen ordner: Kernel angelegt

und das ln -s /usr/src/linux-2.6.11-gentoo-r11 /Kernel/2.6.11-gentoo-r11 sowohl in /usr/src/linux-2.6.11-gentoo-r11 als auch in eben dem unterverzeichnis /usr/src/linux-2.6.11-gentoo-r11/Kernel eingegeben, aber jedesmal erhalte ich die meldung:

```
ln -s /usr/src/linux-2.6.11-gentoo-r11 /Kernel/2.6.11-gentoo-r11

ln: Erzeugen der symbolischen Verknüpfung ,,/Kernel/2.6.11-gentoo-r11" zu ,,/usr/src/linux-2.6.11-gentoo-r11": Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

```

----------

## franzf

Also:

Der Link sollte eigentlich schon /usr/src/linux sein, da z.B. nvidia-kernel sich nach /usr/src/linux installiert. Wenn du den link nach /kernel/irgendwas legst, kommt es dabei sicher zu Fehlern. Auch pcmcia-cs will sich nach /usr/src/linux installieren.

Somit wäre es wichtig, wenn du einen link hättest, der von /usr/src/linux auf den Ordner mit den Kernel-sourcen zeigt, hättest, also z.B.

/usr/src/linux -> /usr/src/linux-2.6.11-gentoo-r11

Die Fehlermeldung kommt mir auch sehr_sehr komisch vor. Ich hatte noch nie Probleme mit dem link.

Grüße

Franz

----------

## Yonathan

und das der /usr/src/linux link richtig steht, das ist ja oben schon gezeigt  :Sad: 

danke für den kleinen beitrag, auch wenn er mir bei der lösung des problems net weiterhilft  :Smile: 

yona

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

Und die Schritte

```
cp .config /nach/irgendwo/hin/

cd ..

emerge --unmerge gentoo-sources

rm -r linux-xxx

emerge gentoo-sources

cd linux-xxx

cp /nach/irgendwo/hin/.config .

make menuconfig
```

hast du auch schon ausprobiert? Sprich, du hast den kompletten Kernel unmerged, die Dateien gelöscht und dann nochmals den Kernel gemerget?

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## Yonathan

ja. habe ich.

das habe ich zuerst ausprobiert und anschließend erst das mit der rumlinkerei  :Sad: 

aber weder das eine noch das andere half  :Sad: 

yona

----------

## franzf

Die Sourcen liegen ja weiterhin in /usr/src/linux-2.6.11-gentoo-r1, oder?

Dann cd mal dahin und probier von dort aus ein make menuconfig.

Geht's dann, oder kommt auch irgendein Fehler?

Franz

----------

## Yonathan

bin die ganze zeit in /usr/src/linux-2.6.11-gentoo-r11

aber da habe ich den gleichen fehler

```
randir linux-2.6.11-gentoo-r11 # make menuconfig

/bin/sh: line 0: cd: /Kernel/2.6.11-gentoo-r11: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

Makefile:105: *** output directory "/Kernel/2.6.11-gentoo-r11" does not exist.  Schluss.

```

----------

## Christoph Schnauß

 *Yonathan wrote:*   

> bin die ganze zeit in /usr/src/linux-2.6.11-gentoo-r11

 

Wenn du dich bereits dort aufhältst, macht es auch keinen Sinn, dort einen neuen link anzulegen. Mach mal der Reihe nach folgendes:

```
cd ..

rm linux

ln -s linux-2.6.11-gentoo-r11 linux
```

Das sollte es dann gewesen sein.

----------

## Yonathan

habe ich bereits gemacht. ändert nix.

----------

## Christoph Schnauß

 *Yonathan wrote:*   

> habe ich bereits gemacht. ändert nix.

 

Dann würde ich an deiner Stelle zur Brechstange greifen. Verzeichnis /Kernel löschen oder umbenennen, alle dorhin zeigenden Links verlieren ihre Gültigkeit und können ebenfalls gelöscht werden. Und wenn du schon am Kernel bist: .config speichern und das ganze Verzeichnis linux-2.6* (beide) löschen und nochmal Kernel emergen. Da kriegst du sowieso erinen neuen (2.6.12-rc6), und emerge legt den Link gleich selber richtig an. Kernel neu bauen, und auch /lib/modules aufräumen.

----------

## franzf

Du kannst dir Testweise einen von kernel.org runterladen, entpacken und testen. Vielleicht hilfts.

Franz

----------

## SinoTech

 *Christoph Schnauß wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> und emerge legt den Link gleich selber richtig an.
> ...

 

Nope, link wird nur gesetzt falls "symlink" in den USE-Flags.

Also ...

1. cd /usr/src

2. rm -r linux-*

3. emerge gentoo sources

4. rm -f linux && ln -s linux-2.6.11-gentoo-r11 linux

5. cd linux

6. make menuconfig

6.12'er Kernel ist bei mir noch nicht stable (Sync ist 1 oder 2 Tage alt). Daher gehe ich davon aus das er beim erneuten mergen wieder einen 11'er Kernel bekommt.

Mfg

Sino

----------

## Yonathan

@sino.

wenn du oben mal schaust, dann habe ich genau das shcon heute vormittag gemacht.

stigmata hat es bereits vorgeschlagen, nur das ich bei seiner version noch die .config gesichtert habe.

das Kernel-verzeichnis existiert, werder als verzeichnis noch als link noch als sonst irgendwas!!!

```
randir linux-2.6.11-gentoo-r11 # ls -l

insgesamt 303

drwxr-xr-x  25 root root   608 24. Jun 13:48 arch

-rw-r--r--   1 root root 18691 24. Jun 13:47 COPYING

-rw-r--r--   1 root root 89037 24. Jun 13:47 CREDITS

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root   944 24. Jun 13:47 crypto

drwxr-xr-x  51 root root  4760 24. Jun 13:47 Documentation

drwxr-xr-x  48 root root  1232 24. Jun 13:48 drivers

drwxr-xr-x  56 root root  3176 24. Jun 13:48 fs

drwxr-xr-x  37 root root   968 24. Jun 13:48 include

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root   424 24. Jun 13:47 init

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root   304 24. Jun 13:47 ipc

drwxr-xr-x   4 root root  1400 24. Jun 13:47 kernel

drwxr-xr-x   5 root root  1120 24. Jun 13:47 lib

-rw-r--r--   1 root root 56133 24. Jun 13:47 MAINTAINERS

-rw-r--r--   1 root root 55992 24. Jun 13:47 MAINTAINERS.orig

-rw-r--r--   1 root root 43484 24. Jun 13:47 Makefile

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root  1120 24. Jun 13:47 mm

drwxr-xr-x  32 root root   968 24. Jun 13:48 net

-rw-r--r--   1 root root    52 24. Jun 13:47 patches.txt

-rw-r--r--   1 root root 13970 24. Jun 13:47 README

-rw-r--r--   1 root root  3013 24. Jun 13:47 REPORTING-BUGS

drwxr-xr-x   9 root root  1280 24. Jun 13:47 scripts

drwxr-xr-x   4 root root   320 24. Jun 13:47 security

drwxr-xr-x  16 root root   520 24. Jun 13:48 sound

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root   136 24. Jun 13:47 usr

```

```
randir src # ls -l

insgesamt 1

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root  24 24. Jun 15:08 linux -> linux-2.6.11-gentoo-r11/

drwxr-xr-x  18 root root 688 24. Jun 14:26 linux-2.6.11-gentoo-r11

```

ps: der linux-link wurde beim emergen neu angelegt, obwohl ich symlink nicht in den use-flags habe

----------

## Christoph Schnauß

[quote="SinoTech"] *Christoph Schnauß wrote:*   

> link wird nur gesetzt falls "symlink" in den USE-Flags.

 

Richtig. Ich vergesse manchmal, daß ich das da drin stehen habe und bei solchen postings angeben sollte.

 *Quote:*   

> 6.12'er Kernel ist bei mir noch nicht stable (Sync ist 1 oder 2 Tage alt)

 

Das ebuild für vanilla-sources ist vom 18. Juni. Ich habe mir den Kernel gestern neu geholt und vorher gar nicht nachgesehen, was ich da für eine version kriege.

----------

## Yonathan

[quote="Christoph Schnauß"] *SinoTech wrote:*   

>  *Christoph Schnauß wrote:*   link wird nur gesetzt falls "symlink" in den USE-Flags. 
> 
> Richtig. Ich vergesse manchmal, daß ich das da drin stehen habe und bei solchen postings angeben sollte.
> 
> 

 

der link wurde bei mir auch so angelegt, ohne symlink in den use-flags zu haben!!!

benutze nicht die vanilla-sources sondern die gentoo-sources

[edit]

```
randir src # emerge -s vanilla-sources

Searching...

[ Results for search key : vanilla-sources ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

*  sys-kernel/vanilla-sources

      Latest version available: 2.6.11.11

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 36,227 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.kernel.org/

      Description: Full sources for the Linux kernel

      License:     GPL-2

randir src # emerge -s gentoo-sources

Searching...

[ Results for search key : gentoo-sources ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

*  sys-kernel/gentoo-sources

      Latest version available: 2.6.11-r11

      Latest version installed: 2.6.11-r11

      Size of downloaded files: 36,462 kB

      Homepage:    http://dev.gentoo.org/~dsd/gentoo-sources

      Description: Full sources including the gentoo patchset for the 2.6 kernel tree

      License:     GPL-2

```

wie man sieht, sind beide sources auf 2.6.11.11

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

Und hast du Rüpels Vorschlag schon angewandt und einen

```
grep -r '\/Kernel' /usr/src/linux/*
```

ausgeführt? Welchen Output hast du da erhalten?

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## Yonathan

sry, habe ich völlig überlesen.

da bekomme ich folgendes:

```
randir src # grep -r '\/Kernel' /usr/src/linux/*

/usr/src/linux/Documentation/filesystems/befs.txt:reference on this topic. <http://www.linux.com/howto/Kernel-HOWTO.html>

/usr/src/linux/Documentation/filesystems/befs.txt:See the kernel howto <http://www.linux.com/howto/Kernel-HOWTO.html> for

/usr/src/linux/Documentation/filesystems/coda.txt:  Venus/Kernel protocol is necessary.  Also it came to light that other

/usr/src/linux/Documentation/kernel-docs.txt:       http://www.lisoleg.net/doc/Kernel-Hacking-HOWTO/kernel-hacking-HOW

/usr/src/linux/Documentation/powerpc/ppc_htab.txt:    User/Kernel - how many pte's are in use by the kernel or user at that time.

/usr/src/linux/drivers/s390/net/lcs.c: *  LCS Module/Kernel initialization function

/usr/src/linux/drivers/scsi/aacraid/aacraid.h: *        Monitor/Kernel API

/usr/src/linux/include/asm-mips/sn/sn0/addrs.h: * for "major" statically locatable PROM/Kernel data structures, such as

/usr/src/linux/scripts/package/mkspec:echo "Group: System Environment/Kernel"
```

yona

----------

## SinoTech

Also habe es jetzt mal selbst mit dem "gentoo-sources-2.6.11-r11" probiert,u nd läuft bei mir ohne Probleme. Habe das Teil allerdings schon seit einigen Tagen drauf, nur noch nicht gelinkt gehabt etc. .

Also wie wäre es mit einem ...

1. cd /usr/src/

2. rm -rf linux*

3. cd /usr/portage/distfiles

4. rm genpatches* linux-2.6.11*

5. emerge gentoo-sources

6. cd /usr/src/linux

7. make menuconfig

(Damit auch die distfile gelöscht wird)

Mfg

SinoLast edited by SinoTech on Fri Jun 24, 2005 2:21 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Rüpel

gna. auch nix!  :Confused: 

probier mal 

```
grep Kernel /usr/src/linux-2.6.11-gentoo-r11/*
```

(nicht rekursiv, aber dafür den führenden slash weggelassen)

wenn da nichts kommt, dann ist irgendwas oberfaul. was nehmen die Makefiles vom kernel denn noch so als input? environment variablen? kommt bei

```
set | grep Kernel
```

irgendwas raus?

----------

## Christoph Schnauß

 *Yonathan wrote:*   

> wie man sieht, sind beide sources auf 2.6.11.11

 Sobald du ein 

```
 emerge --sync
```

 fährst, sind sie es nicht mehr.

----------

## Yonathan

 *SinoTech wrote:*   

> Also habe es jetzt mal selbst mit dem "gentoo-sources-2.6.11-r11" probiert,u nd läuft bei mir ohne Probleme. Habe das Teil allerdings schon seit einigen Tagen drauf, nur noch nicht gelinkt gehabt etc. .
> 
> Also wie wäre es mit einem ...
> 
> 1. cd /usr/src/linux
> ...

 

1. sicher, dass du /usr/src/linux meinst?

3. das verzeichnis gibt es nicht

5. emerge jetzt mal (wieder) die gentoo-sources.

dann sehen wir weiter.

mein aktueller kernel ist der 2.6.11-gentoo-r11!!! ich habe ihn letzte woche oder so gebaut und es klappte wunderbar. nur heute kam ich nicht mehr da rein!!!

@Rüpel:

```
randir src # grep Kernel /usr/src/linux-2.6.11-gentoo-r11/*

/usr/src/linux-2.6.11-gentoo-r11/CREDITS:D: Kernel module SMART utilities

/usr/src/linux-2.6.11-gentoo-r11/CREDITS:D: Kernel smbfs (to mount WfW, NT and OS/2 network drives.)

/usr/src/linux-2.6.11-gentoo-r11/CREDITS:D: Kernel / timekeeping stuff

/usr/src/linux-2.6.11-gentoo-r11/CREDITS:D: Kernel hacker, embedded systems

/usr/src/linux-2.6.11-gentoo-r11/CREDITS:D: ATA-Smart Kernel Daemon

/usr/src/linux-2.6.11-gentoo-r11/CREDITS:D: Kernel development

/usr/src/linux-2.6.11-gentoo-r11/CREDITS:D: Kernel LDT modifications to support Wabi and Wine

/usr/src/linux-2.6.11-gentoo-r11/CREDITS:D: Kernel and device driver hacking

/usr/src/linux-2.6.11-gentoo-r11/CREDITS:D: Kernel Hackers' Guide

/usr/src/linux-2.6.11-gentoo-r11/CREDITS:D: Kernel cleanups

/usr/src/linux-2.6.11-gentoo-r11/CREDITS:D: Kernel smbfs (to mount WfW, NT and OS/2 network drives.)

/usr/src/linux-2.6.11-gentoo-r11/CREDITS:D: Kernel hacker. PostgreSQL hacker. Software watchdog daemon.

/usr/src/linux-2.6.11-gentoo-r11/CREDITS:D: Maintainer of the Debian Kernel packages

/usr/src/linux-2.6.11-gentoo-r11/CREDITS:D: Kernel and net hacker. Sysvinit, minicom. doing Debian stuff.

/usr/src/linux-2.6.11-gentoo-r11/CREDITS:D: Kernel modules

/usr/src/linux-2.6.11-gentoo-r11/CREDITS:D: Co-author of German book ``Linux-Kernel-Programmierung''

/usr/src/linux-2.6.11-gentoo-r11/MAINTAINERS:L: Linux-Kernel@vger.kernel.org

/usr/src/linux-2.6.11-gentoo-r11/MAINTAINERS.orig:L:    Linux-Kernel@vger.kernel.org

/usr/src/linux-2.6.11-gentoo-r11/Makefile:      @echo  'Kernel packaging:'

/usr/src/linux-2.6.11-gentoo-r11/REPORTING-BUGS:[4.] Kernel version (from /proc/version):

```

```
randir linux # set | grep Kernel

KBUILD_OUTPUT=/Kernel/2.6.11-gentoo-r11
```

ps: auch ein emerge sync ändert nix dran, dass beide kernel-versionen auf version 2.6.11.11 sind

----------

## Rüpel

 *Yonathan wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> randir linux # set | grep Kernel
> 
> ...

 

aha. da haben wir ja den übeltäter. wo kommt das denn her?

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *Yonathan wrote:*   

>  *SinoTech wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> randir linux # set | grep Kernel
> 
> ...

 

Ich glaube, das ist der Uebeltäter!

Mach mal ein 

```
unset KBUILD_OUTPUT
```

 und versuch es dann wieder!

Ich wette, dass es dann geht...

Wenn dem so ist, musst du mal deine .bashrc .bash_profile etc. Dateien anschauen und diesen Eintrag da raus löschen. Aber warum und wovon der gesetzt wurde??? Keine Ahnung...

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTaLast edited by STiGMaTa_ch on Fri Jun 24, 2005 2:22 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Rüpel

erster  :Razz: 

----------

## SinoTech

 *Yonathan wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> 1. sicher, dass du /usr/src/linux meinst?
> ...

 

Sorry, mein Fehler. habe mein posting abgeändert.

Mfg

Sino

@ EDIT

Probire erst den Vorschlag von Rüpel bzw. STiGMaTa_ch aus. Denke nämlich auch das das der Fehler ist.

----------

## Yonathan

@stigma + rüpel:

habe ein 

unset KBUILD_OUTPUT gemacht, aber das ändert nix.

wo sind die .bashrc .bash_profile ... files zu finden?

dann schaue ich da mal drin nach.

@sino:

klappt alles nicht  :Sad: 

----------

## SinoTech

Sie sind, falls sie exitieren, in deinem Homeverzeichniss (Also "/root/.bashrc" bzw. "/root/.bash_profile"). Ansonsten wirf auch noch einen Blick in die "/etc/profile".

Mfg

SinoLast edited by SinoTech on Fri Jun 24, 2005 2:41 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Yonathan

```
randir linux # locate .bashrc

/etc/skel/.bashrc

/usr/lib/portage/lib/sandbox.bashrc

/usr/portage/profiles/selinux/2004.1/amd64/profile.bashrc

/usr/portage/profiles/selinux/2005.1/amd64/profile.bashrc

/usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/mips/mips64/multilib/profile.bashrc

/usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/amd64/profile.bashrc

/usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/amd64/gcc34-2004.2/profile.bashrc

/usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/amd64/2004.3/profile.bashrc

/usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/amd64/2005.0/profile.bashrc

/usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/amd64/2005.0/no-symlinks/no-lib32/profile.bashrc

/usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/amd64/2005.0/no-symlinks/profile.bashrc

/usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/amd64/2005.1/profile.bashrc

/usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/amd64/2005.1/no-symlinks/no-lib32/profile.bashrc

/usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/amd64/2005.1/no-symlinks/profile.bashrc

/usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/sparc/sparc64/dev/profile.bashrc

/usr/portage/profiles/default-macos/ppc/10.3/profile.bashrc

/usr/portage/profiles/default-macos/ppc/10.4/profile.bashrc

/usr/portage/profiles/default-x86-obsd-2004/profile.bashrc

/usr/portage/profiles/hardened/amd64/profile.bashrc

/usr/portage/profiles/default-macos-10.3/profile.bashrc

/usr/portage/profiles/default-macos-10.4/profile.bashrc

/usr/portage/profiles/default-amd64-2004.2/profile.bashrc

/usr/portage/profiles/uclibc/profile.bashrc

/usr/portage/profiles/gcc34-amd64-2004.1/profile.bashrc

/usr/portage/profiles/default-darwin/macos/10.3/profile.bashrc

/usr/portage/profiles/default-darwin/macos/10.4/profile.bashrc

/usr/portage/profiles/default-darwin/macos/progressive/profile.bashrc

/home/mama/.bashrc

/home/mirco/.bashrc

/home/bianca/.bashrc

/home/.Trash-0/files/mama2_2/.bashrc

/home/.Trash-0/files/bianca_4/.bashrc

/root/.bashrc

```

welche genau?

----------

## SinoTech

 *SinoTech wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [...] (Also "/root/.bashrc" bzw. "/root/.bash_profile").[...] Ansonsten wirf auch noch einen Blick in die "/etc/profile".
> 
> 

 

Das sollte eigentlich selbsterklärend sein  :Wink: .

Mfg

Sino

----------

## Yonathan

also...

/etc/profile gibt es schonmal nicht. mag sein, dass du /etc/portage/profile meinst, aber da gibt es keine .bashrc oder wie auch immer.

was zu finden ist, siehst du ja oben.

```
randir linux # locate .bash_profile

/etc/skel/.bash_profile

/home/mama/.bash_profile

/home/mirco/.bash_profile

/home/bianca/.bash_profile

/home/.Trash-0/files/mama2_2/.bash_profile

```

und die .bash_profile gibt es auch nicht im /root

die anderen .bashrc habe ich durchgeschaut, aber da steht nix drin von wegen Kernel und so weiter  :Sad: 

hier mal die bashrc aus dem /root

```
  GNU nano 1.3.7                          Datei: /root/.bashrc

# /etc/skel/.bashrc:

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/skel/.bashrc,v 1.8 2003/02/28 15:45:35 azarah Exp $

# This file is sourced by all *interactive* bash shells on startup.  This

# file *should generate no output* or it will break the scp and rcp commands.

# colors for ls, etc.

eval `dircolors -b /etc/DIR_COLORS`

alias d="ls --color"

alias ls="ls --color"

alias ll="ls --color -l"

# Change the window title of X terminals

case $TERM in

        xterm*|rxvt|Eterm|eterm)

                PROMPT_COMMAND='echo -ne "\033]0;${USER}@${HOSTNAME%%.*}:${PWD/$HOME/~}\007"'

                ;;

        screen)

                PROMPT_COMMAND='echo -ne "\033_${USER}@${HOSTNAME%%.*}:${PWD/$HOME/~}\033\\"'

                ;;

esac

##uncomment the following to activate bash-completion:

[ -f /etc/profile.d/bash-completion ] && source /etc/profile.d/bash-completion

```

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *Yonathan wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> [...]
> ...

 

Tja, hängt stark davon ab mit welchem Benutzer du den make menuconfig ausführst.

wenn ein 

```
whoami
```

 z.B. mama ausgibt, dann musst du /home/mama/.bashrc anschauen. Wenn ein 

```
whoami
```

 root ausgibt, dann musst du in /root/.bashrc nachschauen (halt jeweils im Homeverzeichnis des jeweiligen Benutzers).

Falls es dort nirgends drinn steht, ist es Systemweit gesetzt. Dann muesste es in /etc/profile zu finden sein.

Achja... am besten du loggst dich dann aus und wieder ein, nach dem ändern (nur um sicher zu gehen, dass auch wirklich die neue .bashrc oder /etc/profile eingelesen wird. Dann gehst du nach /usr/src/linux (nicht  :Exclamation:  /usr/src/linux-2.6.11-gentoo-r11) und machst ein make menuconfig.

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *Yonathan wrote:*   

> @stigma + rüpel:
> 
> habe ein 
> 
> unset KBUILD_OUTPUT gemacht, aber das ändert nix.
> ...

 

Also nochmals zum mitschreiben....

du machst

```
cd /usr/src/linux

set | grep Kernel

```

und als output erhälst du

KBUILD_OUTPUT=/Kernel/2.6.11-gentoo-r11

dann machst du ein

```
unset KBUILD_OUTPUT

set | grep Kernel

```

und du erhälst keinen Output.

dann machst du ein 

```
make menuconfig
```

 und du erhältst wieder die Meldung:

 *Quote:*   

> /bin/sh: line 0: cd: /Kernel/2.6.11-gentoo-r11: No such file or directory
> 
> Makefile:105: *** output directory "/Kernel/2.6.11-gentoo-r11" does not exist.  Stop.

 

Soweit alles richtig?

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## SinoTech

 *Yonathan wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> /etc/profile gibt es schonmal nicht. mag sein, dass du /etc/portage/profile meinst, aber da gibt es keine .bashrc oder wie auch immer.
> ...

 

1. "/etc/profile" ist eine Datei und kein verzeichniss

2. NEIN, ich habe nicht "/etc/portage/profile" gemeint

 *Yonathan wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> randir linux # locate .bash_profile
> 
> ...

 

Hab deswegen ja auch geschrieben "falls sie existieren". War nie die Rede davon das diese Dateien extistieren müssen.

Mfg

Sino

----------

## firefly

hast du eventuell mal mit config-kernel herumgespielt ??

bzw was sagt ein 

```
config-kernel -d
```

 ??

gruß

firefly

----------

## Yonathan

@stigma: du hast es erfasst. genau so habe ich es gemacht und genau so war das ergebnis.

ich habe jetzt mal in der /etc/profile nachgeschaut. in der tat ist ganz am ende ein eintrag folgender art:

```
KERNEL_DIR=/usr/src/linux-`uname -r`

KBUILD_OUTPUT=/Kernel/`uname -r`

export KERNEL_DIR KBUILD_OUTPUT

```

ich erinnere mich das kürzlich dort eingetragen zu haben... ich weiß nur nicht mehr, warum  :Sad:  muss ich irgendwo aus dem forum haben, bzw aus einem howto  :Sad: 

[notiz an mich selbst] immer kommentare schreiben  :Sad: 

@stigma2: nachdem ich jedoch nochmal deine schritte, wie du sie eben beschrieben hast, ausgeführt habe, konnte ich wieder in den kernel über make menuconfig... dazwischen liegt jetzt ein shutdown. vielleicht lag es daran. vorhin konnte ich nach einem unset KBUILD_OUTPUT nichts machen... seltsame sache das.

nunja. trotzdem vielen dank an alle kräftigen helfer. ich werde jetzt mal rumprobieren, wie ich das KBUILD_OUTPUT ändern muss, damit es richtig ist.

EDIT: habe es aus diesem post: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-2499600.html#2499600

ist aus dem thread:die richtige vorgehensweise beim kernel...

habe da wohl vergessen, dass das kein problem ist, wenn man vipers version des kernelbaus nimmt und es eben nicht allgemein funzt  :Sad: 

lg. yona

----------

## firefly

schau dir mal config-kernel an, das ist für sowas gemacht worden.

gruß

firefly

----------

## Yonathan

ich nehme an es ist ein extraprogramm.... ich bekomme nämlich folgende meldung:

```
randir linux # config-kernel -d

bash: config-kernel: command not found

```

yona

[edit] @stigma3: whoami ist wohl überflüssig, da man kernel-sachen usw. wohl als root macht... oder?? editierst und baust du deinen kernel als user?

----------

## firefly

hmm ich habe grad festgestellt das es das program config-kernel nicht mehr gibt

gruß

firefly

----------

## Yonathan

*g* passiert  :Very Happy: 

ist ja auch net so wild. jetzt geht es ja wieder  :Wink: 

lg. yona

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *Yonathan wrote:*   

> [edit] @stigma3: whoami ist wohl überflüssig, da man kernel-sachen usw. wohl als root macht... oder?? editierst und baust du deinen kernel als user?

 

Klar doch. Ich lebe nach der Regel:

So wenig wie möglich und so lange wie nötig als Root arbeiten.

Das konfigurieren und anschliessende kompilieren kann man auch ganz bequem als Benutzer machen. Erst wenn es um das installieren der Module und des Kernels geht werde ich schnell root, mache ein make modules_install und kopier den Kernel ans richtige Ort.

Ruckzuck und schon bin ich wieder normalsterblicher  :Wink: 

P.s. einen Post nach deiner Verlinkung (ebenfalls von platinumviper geschrieben) findet sich folgendes:

 */usr/src/linux-2.6.11.12/README wrote:*   

> To do the actual install you have to be root, but none of the normal
> 
>    build should require that. Don't take the name of root in vain.

 

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## Yonathan

wusste garnet, dass man den kernel auch als user bearbeiten kann  :Smile:  gut zu wissen. bauen und installieren ist als root natürlich angebracht *g* und auch sinnvoll, dass es nur so geht

lg.

yona

----------

